# Private Label Manufacturer



## alanandwarren (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello - I am looking for a private label manufacturer to produce pocket t-shirts for a start-up company. Ideally, we would also like a firm that offers custom sewing/detailing work. 

Feel free to email us at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Where are you located? How about a overseas supplier?

Tks.

Bill


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

Best place to this is, is obviously oversea's I've started up with a manufacturer in China, they'll do anything you require and the difference in price to your home country is likely to be massive.

The only downside is trying to get the correct message across to them (Language Barrier)

Search on alibaba.com - Has every you'll need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

